# how to make or find a rope halter/bridle



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Like this.... I would love to be able to make them


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry this should be in tack..not training....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello! I have no idea how to make your own bitless bridle/rope halter, but I will post a few people who do make and sell them ^_^

This one is called an Aeron Riding halter, and it's probably my favorite because it's simple, nice looking (without all of those weird knots all over the place), has rein attatchment places on the sides, and at the same time keeps a good level of control. I use one on our girl Jasmine who hates bits also (she has a really small pallete and so it's uncomfortable for her) and she's wonderful in it =]

The Aeron Riding Halter Natural Horsemanship


this one also looks nice, although I haven't had any personal experience with it. Its stylish looking, adjusts (which is really nice!) has no metal clips, and is virtually pain free for the horse.

All-In-One Rope Halter Bitless Bridle

and then theres this one. The plus side to it is that you can pick colors, but the two downers are that 1) it does apply direct pressure, making it easy to make your horse halter sour, so I'd make sure that whoever is riding the mare is well educated in exactly where the pressure is applied on the halter, and that it's rather expensive xD

Bitless Halter/Bridles by Sunset Halters


good luck! =]


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If you can tie a rope halter, making that "bridle" is simple. With the first two overhand knots you tie for the nose knots, slip the metal ring over the rope, tie the nose overhand knot. Do the other side. Tie your rope halter just like you always do. Cut another piece of rope about 18-20". Run it trough the metal rings. Put another ring on each end and tie off. Piece of cake.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If you happen to have a random headstall and curbstrap lying around, you could get one of these: Side Pull Attachment

That's what I ride my mare in. Her palate is ridiculously low and absolutely hates bits. Her previous owner rode her in a rope halter just like you're looking for and gave it to me when I bought Abby. However, it's old and stretched out, so I got this attachment piece instead. Very affordable and essentially just the noseband of a rope halter (with or without the extra nosebands). 

The lady who makes those also has several other rope halter/bridle options on her site.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I'm gonna try to make this one out of parachute cord. I'll let you know how it goes! Thanks for all the ideas!


----------

